
How the US government built a top-secret iPod right under Steve Jobs’ nose - factordaily_
https://www.theverge.com/2020/8/18/21374491/go-read-this-apple-us-government-secret-custom-ipod-david-shayer
======
ergl
Original blog: [https://tidbits.com/2020/08/17/the-case-of-the-top-secret-
ip...](https://tidbits.com/2020/08/17/the-case-of-the-top-secret-ipod/) and HN
discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24188791](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24188791)

------
scrps
Interestingly in William Gibson's novel Spook Country part of the plot
involves the hand-off of several iPods to an ex-CIA agent throughout the book.
Read it a while ago so I am not sure he ever elucidated what they contained.

------
ViViDboarder
Was there been an FOIA request for background? Sounds interesting.

------
aaron695
Stuxnet

